# Wine tasting with a Vineyard tour



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi I'm putting the feelers out for a Vineyard tour Rally/meet I need 14 motorhomes to make it a viable event, and the price would be in the region of £48 - £55 per van for the weekend.
If there is enough interest I will ask the rally staff to enter it into the programme.. and draw up the final details.

This is what you can expect.

A relaxing, informative and enjoyable day which will take you around the sites of the vineyard and winery with your very own wine tour guide, then it’s on to the all important wine tasting, sampling some of England’s greatest wines!

* Tea/Coffee on arrival
* Vineyard Tour with an experienced member of staff
* Winery Tour
* Guided tasting of the vineyards own wines
* Buffet Lunch
* Complimentary bottle of wine per pair on departure

What happens on the day(Saturday) 

On arrival you’ll be welcomed with a tea or coffee. Once everyone is ready your tour of the vineyard will commence, followed by a tour of the winery. The tours are not led by a disinterested tour guide but will be taken either by an experienced member of staff or by a member of the family that owns the vineyard.


Following the tour you’ll be invited to enjoy a guided tasting of a range of wines made at the vineyard. Once you have delighted your taste buds with the wine, you’ll be offered a delicious buffet lunch made from fresh, locally-sourced produce.
After this, you’ll be free to do as you please. This could include wandering around the vineyard at your leisure or simply taking the opportunity to sample more of the delicious wines in the shop and fill the motorhome locker!

* Minimum age 18
* Participants should be in good general health. There is some walking involved, although the distance is not great
* The facilities are not suitable for babies or toddlers to accompany participants. ( Not my rules, but the owners) The experience start to finish lasts approx 6 hrs

Camping included is in an adjacent meadow, no EHU available toilet emptying and fresh water available,no waste bins so please take your rubbish home.

Woodbridge in Suffolk is the location.

Regards MnD


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi MD depending on dates stick us down.

Olley


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Sounds good to us !
What dates are you thinking of as we are booked for the Lincoln show the first weekend in July and for airport collection duty of DD and friends at an unfeasibly early hour of 21st June.

Marion


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wine*

Hello

Calendar/dogs/work permitting, it will be a delight to ill my lockers!

R


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Re: dates I'm awaiting conformation on availability, probably toward end August.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Are dogs allowed? not on the tour but in the camping field.


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dogs,.something else I need to check  let you all know asap


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi MD off to morocco last week and possibly nearer the middle of August. 

Olley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi MD off to morocco last week and possibly nearer the middle of August.
> 
> Olley


Not even a tad jealous........................... =P~ :^o

:wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I think theirs room for one more. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Wine weekend*

Hi, Depending on date we would be interested,


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I would certainly interested depending on the date


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Interested, depending on dates and dogs...


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave,
This looks very good and we would be very interested in attending.Look forward to more information.

Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*vineyard weekend*

hi 
sounds like fun. definitely interested depending on date
smurfing


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,..thanks for the support! I will be back in touch with the venue after the bank holiday, and confirm date and the dogs query, any more questions or info you require let me know and I will ask on your behalf, in the meantime any more takers?

Regards MnD


----------



## 104244 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Mandy&Dave

Again depending on dates we would like to register an interest.

All the best

John & Angela


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi If dates and dogs are ok we would like to come and join you I presume it will be arrive Friday , leave Sunday ? Lin


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all. just had word back from the venue, dogs are allowed on rally site (i.e. meadow only) but not in vineyards or winery, only available date left clashes with the subs meet at Hatton  I will try to get a booking for earlySummer season next year and post up asap. I've made a note of all who have expressed an interest on this and will give those members first choice on the limited availability, sorry for the disappointment this time around.

Dave


----------

